# lydiard Park Nr Swindon -field of cobs



## Spit That Out (9 June 2013)

Hi
I was visiting my auntie this weekend (I live in Cheshire) and they took me to a lovely park to walk the dog. Whilst I was there we drove past (to get to the car park) a large field full of cobs.
Does anyone know who owns/looks after the herd of horses (mostly mares with foals & youngsters) at Lydiard Park nr Swindon?
There are approx 40 piebald and skewbald cobs that look untouched but the feet on some of more friendly ones that come to the fence for a fuss are terrible and are in need of attention.
A chap stroking them near me said that they are on a "stop off" before going on to France for slaughter but I don't think this is right as the foals are too small to be sent for meat? 
There were a couple of youngsters there that if I lived closer I'd take home


----------



## humblepie (10 June 2013)

Believe that they summer there and winter somewhere else and are actually for the American market as riding stock.   Don't know anything more about them or who owns them.


----------



## wiltshireguy (16 June 2013)

I've spoken with the guy on the phone but can't remember his name.  He's been investigated by the RSPCA countless times who have not found reason to act (I'm well aware of what some of the horses look like and am not sticking up for him by saying that).

He offered me a yearling for about £800 which was stupidly optimistic.  People have suggested that the cobs are being raised for meat, though I don't think this is likely.

He's a very, very paranoid person to speak with.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (16 June 2013)

I was going to suggest contacting the RSPCA as they will probably be aware of the situation. I've done similar and reported a field of cobs with terrible feet and the RSPCA came back to me with updates about ensuring the owner (who they knew) actually got their feet trimmed. 

 You could try the WHW or BHS welfare if the RSPCA don't act on it. Some of the more difficult owners can be very intimidating and aggressive and seem to get away with more than reasonable people. 

I wouldn't take local opinion that the horses are going for meat as correct, people often make assumptions with little knowledge.


----------



## raceer2013 (16 June 2013)

The horses are owned by steve downs(i think) they have a webste http://www.sdfarmgypsyhorses.com/history/ with the information,they're used for breeding


----------



## ktj1891 (18 June 2013)

Yes as above is there we they bred loads a year and sell a number to America. Or so it seems....


----------

